# Webspace und Domains für Österreich



## boesewicht (26. April 2004)

Hallo,

hätte jemand ein paar gute Anbieter für Webserver ( gut wäre mind. 2-3 Gig Transfer, MySQL DB, PHP, Confix 3.0, usw ) und ein Angebot für 10-20 .at bzw .de und .com Domains in petto ? 
Wäre super nett, der Server müsste allerdings in Österreich stehen 
( .at Domains gibt es bei http://www.sprit.org für 25 Euro, nur denke ich mir das ein Packet mit 10 bis 20 Domains bestimmt billiger wäre)


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. April 2004)

Wieviel Webspace brauchst du? Und hast die Domains schon oder willst Du diese über den Provider beziehen?


----------



## boesewicht (26. April 2004)

Hallo Norbert,

naja Webspace brauche ich eigentlich nicht sooo viel ( höchstens 100-200 mb ... aber mehr kann nicht schaden  ) Domains habe ich schon für das Projekt reserviert aber 10-20 gehen noch  ( es geht mir vor allem um MINDESTENS 4-5  .at domains, die noch nicht reserviert sind ) ... kommt eben darauf an wie viel jene .at Domain kosten würde.

vielen Dank schon mal für Antworten und Tipps.


----------



## boesewicht (27. April 2004)

*schieb*, weil recht wichtig für mich


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. April 2004)

Hallo boesewicht,

wie bereit in der PM geschrieben, kannst du mir ja eben deine Anforderungen per PM / eMail mitteilen und ich erstelle dir ein unverbindliches Angebot.


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. April 2004)

Inode  ist als Hoster immer empfehlenswert.
Hab super Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## max (27. April 2004)

Wieso muss der Server unbedingt in Österreich stehen

Der Server ist zwar in Deutschland aber ich bin recht zufrieden mit http://www.all-inkl.de .

Die Angebote in Österreich sind meiner Meinung nach meistens zu teuer für das was sie bieten.


----------



## boesewicht (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

der Server muss in Österreich stehen, da es sich ehrlich gesagt um einen recht großen Erotik DVD Vertrieb handelt und der Versand in dt verboten ist 

ich tendiere gerade zu http://www.pronet.at/content/products/hosting/products_hosting_large_incl.php

und zu dem Business Webserver von http://www.nessus.at/produkte/webhosting.php

was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## boesewicht (30. April 2004)

UPDATE :

Ein österreichischer Kumpel hat mit total von Nessus abgeraten da er nur Ärger mit denen hatte(er wollte am Ende mit dem Webhoster sogar vor Gericht gehen  ) und die Pronet Server stehen in Frankfurt 

Denke das ich mich schlussendlich für den Webhost Unix Professional Tarif von http://www.inode.de entscheide.

Was denkt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. April 2004)

Es wurde bereits alles gesagt - wenn du zu inode.de gehen willst, dann mach' das. Meinugen wurden hier bereits gepostet.


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Mai 2004)

Habe heute zufällig was neues bezüglich Inode gefunden:
Alle Angebote wurden verbessert. So hat der Webhost Unix Professional nun 500 MB statt 250 MB und das bei gleichem Preis!



> Mit dem kompletten Relaunch der Hosting Produkte führt Inode seine Business-Offensive unter dem Motto „Qualitätsanspruch auf ISP-Niveau“ fort. Als erster Schritt wurde vor kurzem die gesamte Housing Produktlinie überarbeitet, weitere Neuerungen des Businessportfolios folgen in den nächsten Wochen.


----------

